# Cinematic Studio Brass - Legato Switch toggles even if not selected



## Sebanimation (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello
I am experiencing a problem with the legato switch in CSB. When I switch the legato mode, the other midi channels in the same Kontakt Instance switch the legato mode too. (but only when I press the space bar to start the playback) Am I missing something? I attached a video where you can see what I mean exactly: 

Whenever I start playback after toggling one legato switch, all other legato switches toggle too.

How can I stop this from happening? I want the Solo Trombone in Poly Mode and the 2 Trombones in Legato.
I'd appreciate any advice.

Kind regards


----------

